# looking to hunt in floyd county



## Shane Silvey (Jan 7, 2008)

i'm looking for a club to join or land to lease in floyd county
for the 2008 hunting season.  if you know of something 
please let me know.


----------



## don304 (Jan 8, 2008)

Shane,  check out the Silver Creek Hunting Club. Details are listed on the club's web site www.silvercreekhuntingclub.com


----------



## Hunter922 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a good friend in that club. Bunch of rules and no enforcement , WHOLE lotta members.


----------



## fishoholic (Jan 8, 2008)

I know there is a club north of 140 on Old Dalton road. I will try and find out the name of it.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jan 8, 2008)

there's the buck fever hunting club near cave springs in the flat woods.  I know a couple of people who have been in it, but don't know anything else about it.  they have a website (i think) but don't know the URL.


----------



## Shane Silvey (Jan 9, 2008)

Hay Don304 Thanks For The Info On The Hunting Club. Really Hard To Find A Good Place To Hunt


----------



## Shane Silvey (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks For The Info On That Club. Dont Want That One. Need A Good Hunting Place That Works To Make A Good Club........


----------



## Shane Silvey (Jan 9, 2008)

Hay FISHOHLIE.... Tahnks For The Info On The Club. If You Can Find Out Some More Info On It Late Me Know Thaks


----------



## Shane Silvey (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks For The Info On The Club Ill Try To Find It On The Web.


----------



## Steyrhunter (Jan 11, 2008)

Shane,  Try David Taylor at 706-331-4199.  I think this is his cell, for Buck Fever Hunt Club at Cave Springs.   Nice guy and nice property for  timber company land


----------



## Shane Silvey (Jan 17, 2008)

Hay gays Im Still Looking To Get In A Good Hunting Club In Floyd County. I Have Some Am Looking At .But Would Still LIKE To Have Some More Options. HAY Leave Me A Pm OR E-male Me AT Bowhunter@comcast.net


----------



## Shane Silvey (Jan 17, 2008)

HAY iF Someone Has Land Thay Are Leasing And Has An Opening Or Would Like To Sart A Club Give ME a Shout. Thanks And Good Hunting


----------



## Shane Silvey (Jan 17, 2008)

Hay gays Im Still Looking To Get In A Good Hunting Club In Floyd County. I Have Some Am Looking At .But Would Still LIKE To Have Some More Options. HAY Leave Me A Pm OR E-male Me AT Bowhunter@comcast.net


----------

